# Metal Blades for Sliding Chop Saw



## Edrick (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it safe / do they make metal cutting blades for sliding chopsaws?


----------



## Footer (Feb 29, 2012)

Just to clarify, you want to cut steel with a sliding compound miter saw, correct? 

Yes, you will be able to find a abrasion blade that fits your saw. Arbor sizes are pretty standardized. While your at it, you can also find an abrasion blade for you circ saw too....

However, YOU SHOULD NOT DO THIS. Two things: First, a proper metal chop saw has many safety features to keep you from being hurt. It has a full shielding to protect you from sparks. That shielding will also protect you when (not if) the abrasion blade breaks apart at 4,000 RPM. Metal saws also have a clamp to keep the peice you are cutting from flying across the room. Second, a metal chop saw has one hell of a motor in it. It takes a lot more power to cut steel then it does to cut wood. Remember, a wood chop saw removes material by scooping, an abrasion saw removes material by grinding. One way to thing of it is pretend you are trying to cut through a piece of wood only using sandpaper. 

If you try this, odds are you will burn up your chop saw... throw a piece of steel across the room and possibly hurt someone, and finally end up with abrasion saw shrapnel stuck in multiple body parts. Not something you really want to deal with. 

Buy one of these and be done with it: 14 in. Cut-Off Saw D28715-D28715 at The Home Depot

Buying one of these would also do the trick... though a big slower but more exact: [URL='http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004T9QI/ref=asc_df_B00004T9QI1918297?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B00004T9QI"]Milwaukee 6225 6 Amp / 5 Amp 2 Speed Portable Band Saw: Amazon.com: Home Improvement[/URL]

Finally, if you want the best metal cutting saw you can buy without buying a cold saw: DW872 14" (355mm) Multi-Cutter Saw | DEWALT Tools

And just a side note, if you are starting to work with steel you can build just about anything with the following: MIG welder, Carbide metal chop saw, angle grinder. The following also make life easier: stationary drill press, bench grinder, porta-band, stationary band saw, and a torch set. Besides a few hand tools, a large work table (6'x24' for starters) that is all I have ever had in any of my metal shops.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a few friends that have been happy with the harbor freight chop saws and metal circ saws if price is an issue.


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with the above, don't use a compound miter saw meant for wood to cut steel. However if you are looking to cut aluminium then go pick up a non ferrous metal blade for your saw and have at it. Just be careful, go slow and as always wear safety glasses.


----------



## Jackalope (Feb 29, 2012)

All well said. We use a horizontal vertical band saw which is really great for strips, pipe, tubing etc... less sparks :-( Some even come with a built in adjustable stop block which is ideal when you have to cut 150 2" pieces of something.


----------



## MPowers (Feb 29, 2012)

Kyle nailed it with the suggestion for the De Walt 872. We use that in our production shop and it is great. Cuts clean and precise. No burrs, no sparks, piece is cool to the touch when the cut is made. Blades are expensive but cheaper in the long run than the abrasive blades because they last as long as about 10 abrasive blades and you can resharpen them many times.


----------



## Van (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't get to build with as much metal as I would like. Cutting is always an issue, I hate the abrasion wheel cutters as the tend to develop a cast to them really quickly and if you try to hurry them the blade will warp and move off at an angle. That being said, I did go the super cheapo route and purchased a chop saw from Harbor frieght. The nice thing is that I do enough metal that I can typically burn one out in about a year and a half and there is a HF about half a mile from my house so I can pick one up on my way in rather easily. Unfortunatly the "Penny wise pound foolish" economic policy is often in effect around here. 
I can only reinforce what Kyle said however, Don't use a sliding chop saw for a metal saw, even with an abrasive blade you have to pull the head all the way to you then pull down then push the blade through the material. If some Noob trys to run it like a regular wood blade chances are they are going to lose a finger or half a hand.


----------



## Edrick (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll take a look into the dewalt trying to build up some fabrication supplies and learn more. Looking for some warehouse property to build a small scene shop and sound stage on


----------



## Footer (Feb 29, 2012)

MPowers said:


> Kyle nailed it with the suggestion for the De Walt 872. We use that in our production shop and it is great. Cuts clean and precise. No burrs, no sparks, piece is cool to the touch when the cut is made. Blades are expensive but cheaper in the long run than the abrasive blades because they last as long as about 10 abrasive blades and you can resharpen them many times.



The only real downside to the saws is the little curly metal shards the produce. Those things get everywhere. Every night I would pick them out of my hair while laying in bed. Fun stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Van (Feb 29, 2012)

Footer said:


> The only real downside to the saws is the little curly metal shards the produce. Those things get everywhere. Every night I would pick them out of my hair while laying in bed. Fun stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 Yeah Nothing says "Sexy" like your wife slicing her hand open on your hair !


----------

